# Serviced pitches on the Amalfi Coast



## TheHeatonFamily (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,
We have just joined Motorhomefacts but have been camping for many, many years and motorhoming (which we love) for 4 years. 

We are thinking of spending 4 weeks in Italy (along the Amalfi Coast) in mid Sept / Oct and we'd be grateful for any advise, tips etc and especially if anyone knows of any good campsites that have fully serviced pitches (for drinking and grey waste water connections)? I have contacted a few but non seem to have serviced pitches.

Any advise would be gratefully received!

Many thanks

Claire


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It's a bit steep for caravan/motorhome sites along there and I don't remember seeing any when we stayed in a "villa" at Praiano some years ago. A bit difficult to travel anywhere except along the coast road in a coachbuilt as well so you would have to bus it to visit places. There may be sites east of Amalfi or back on the road north to Sorrento


----------



## TheHeatonFamily (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for the information WildThingsKev it is much appreciated.

Sorry all for the incorrect spelling in the original post - it should have read advice not advise (typing too quickly!)

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitches*

Hi

I stayed on a few sites in Italy recently and only one site had fully serviced pitches with a tap and drain but that was at Lake Garda!

At Pompei, we stayed at Camping Spartacus and from memory there was one tap between four pitches (certainly where we were on the site) but no grey facility, so I watered the plants and used a bucket to take grey water to the motorhome service point.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Amalfi coast road*

 Ciao and welcome to MHF.
Time to remind everyone that the Amalfi Coast road SS 163 is banned to motorhomes/cars+caravans, and many other classes, between 06:00 and 23:59; which means you can only transit, at your peril, between midnight and 6 a.m.
There are no campsites along this coast. You need to look at Pompei, Vico Equense, Piano di Sorrento, Sorrento, Marina del Cantone. Unlikely you will find fully serviced pitches at any of the campsites in this area.
You will still enjoy your stay though; and can easily use public transport.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- Apart from the previous posts . . be aware that Italian roads are full of potholes enough to jar your teeth out - I just completed 3,500mile trip through France into middle of Italy & found that the 'best' roads were the pay motorways - all the so called national & local roads absolutely terrible boneshakers !
[you certainly notice the difference in road conditions between France & Italy !


----------

